# GPS VS FISHFINDER/Depth finder



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I've decided I'm going to spend about 150$ on electronics for the 'yak. It was going to be a gps but then I started to think maybe I should get a fishfinder first.
I fish Biscayne bay, mostly north biscayne bay out of oleta. some ICW maybe as well.

*GPS PRO's*
Mark spots
Use in sisters car
locate places while using marine chart in combo with gps.
mostly being able to find fishing spots

*Cons*
It seems I have to buy exspensive software for any amount of detail. 
figuring out which is best 

*Depthfinder Pros*
ability to find stucture instead of blind fishing. knowing what depth I'm fishing and how far to but down a lure.
seeing where fish are
understanding what fish like in structure
and more that I can't think of

*Cons*
Don't like having to run wires through hull.( I have not yet installed rod holders because of the fear of drilling)
Fishing shallow water, how useful will it be in a few feet?
running wires
finding proper location to mount( a difficulty that comes with a tandem that can be used solo)

so the question is 
Fishfinder or GPS?
after I have a final desiscon than I will pose the Q of which models and all of that.
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

F-kid...

First off, don't be looking to find fish with your depth finder in the skinny water that is the Yak's prime territory. It just doesn't work that way. Your FF will emit about a 10 degree cone pointing perpendicular away from the transducer. In 10 feet of water, the transducer beam is VERY narrow. a fish would have to be literally under your transducer to show up, and then it will be way out of proportion, size wize.

What the FF WILL do for you is allow you to find holes, shelfs, and drop offs in the areas that you fish. Any significant change in the bottom contour is a likely spot... 

As you fish specific areas, you can landmark spots that you've found and it's easy to remember them. You can also find lots of good spots by fishing around the low tide some so that you can see things that you won't at high tide. I like spots that have what I call "feeders" that are running into the main channel out of the marsh. These can be nothing more than a water hose sized stream, or a few feet wide. Fish usually stack up and eat whatever washes in.

Unless you will be out of sight of land, and I hope you won't, or in the middle of a big bay somewhere, you can mark plenty of spots without needing GPS. 

I'd say to spend your cash on a depth finder, and don't worry about high, high resolution....a 59.00 special will work fine for your needs. Any extra money spent on fancy features will be a waste. 

On the install, measure three times and drill once, using a little goop on the screws, and you'll be fine.. 

There's my nickle's worth, good luck.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

The only feature i can really find to use out of a gps when inshore/flats fishing is just knowing how far i've gone, how fast i'm going, how far back to the launch, etc. These arent at all critical to catching fish, just bonus info. Sort of cool sometimes to get back and say "i went 7 miles today" or to know how fast you paddle, ETA to a destination and so on. 

Like RR said, you can usually come back to find inshore spots based on memory of landmarks. So yeah, might wanna save the cash on the gps.

On the flip side, i've never convinced myself to mount a FF on my kayak since i'm normally in water shallow enough to dip the paddle to know how deep i am. If i fished a lot of deep water i'd probly have one. For now i just have a minn kota water/air thermometer that i run through the front scupper hole. Cost like 15 bucks and is velcro mounted aka removable.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I appreciate the input*

and yeah I wasn't sure just how usefull a gps would be. 
I was thinking fishfinder for finding drops and stuff and being that from the few times I've fished my kayak I've been in diffrent settings ie. flats less than 10 ft. or deep water got know clue how deep. 
So it seems fishfinder would be the way to go. esspescially since I currently am fishing pretty much eisily identifiable places.
I might want to take a closer look at some of the maps in the fly section of BPS for locations as they show grass flats and some dropoffs.
now I'm off to find a fishfinder. like I said my concern with depth finder in shallows is how usefull it can be I think it will be a worthwhile investment and cheaper.
Fisherkid


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*also....*

later down the road you can get a handheld GPS with marine software, if you feel the gps would come in handy. You can find them for as low as $100.


----------

